# how do torrents work



## zer09 (May 26, 2011)

At first I hope I am in right area to post this thread. In the past hour we have a conversation with my friend about how do torrent works in the cyberspace. He said that if bittorent server goes down, all clients that downloading some files will lose their connection and can't continue downloading, it's true or not?

He also said that torrent has a main host that serves as a main source of the data that is downloading by the clients.

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

zer09 said:
			
		

> he said that if bittorent server goes down, all client that downloading some files will lost their connection and cant continue downloading, its true or not?


He's wrong. The whole point of torrent is that there are no central servers.



> he also said that torrent has a main host that serves as a main source of the data that is downloading by the clients.


Only the initial seeder, after that everybody chips in.

There's a pretty good explanation of it on wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)


----------



## zer09 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the response, it's ok by now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2011)

zer09, are you actually using FreeBSD? Why are you asking such a generic question here?


----------



## fwaggle (May 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> He's wrong. The whole point of torrent is that there are no central servers.



I'm guessing his friend could be talking about the tracker - but most clients now support DHT, which will probably pick up at least a few peers... after which peer exchange would probably take over once the torrent hits critical mass.


----------



## zer09 (May 27, 2011)

Sorry DutchDaemon, for the post what was I wanted is to learn, actually I am just a knew to this need to be enlighten on my confusion about it, actually I am not using FreeBSD but I hope in the future I will give my self to use it, actually I like Linux


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2011)

zer09 said:
			
		

> i am not using FreeBSD but i hope in the future i will give my self to use it, actually i like Linux


FreeBSD != Linux


----------



## zer09 (May 27, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD != Linux



Yeah FreeBSD != Linux but what I am saying is that I hope someday I can use FreeBSD because at this time I am using Linux.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2011)

Only post FreeBSD questions here, thanks. Closed.


----------

